# Cycle Truck Pre War



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Even though its local PU only I'm kinda surprised to still see this available. V/r Shawn
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112689305707


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 15, 2017)

I'd love to have this thing!


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 16, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> I'd love to have this thing!




It says he's willing to drop it off for packaging/shipping.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 16, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> It says he's willing to drop it off for packaging/shipping.



That would cost a fortune to ship with that basket :/


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 16, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> That would cost a fortune to ship with that basket :/




I don't think it would be all that bad. $75 give or take for shipping the bike and maybe another $50 - $60 for the basket shipped seperately. Even paying someone to package it, you're looking at around maybe 800 for a mostly complete prewar cycle truck. I'm not really up to speed on values of these things, but that seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 16, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> I don't think it would be all that bad. $75 give or take for shipping the bike and maybe another $50 - $60 for the basket shipped seperately. Even paying someone to package it, you're looking at around maybe 800 for a mostly complete prewar cycle truck. I'm not really up to speed on values of these things, but that seems pretty reasonable.





Yea that does seem very reasonable. I figured the basket would be 150$+ still a good deal either way!


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 16, 2017)

Have the basket and the bike shipped through bike flights, shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 18, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> Have the basket and the bike shipped through bike flights, shouldn't be too bad.



If I didn't just drop some cash on 2 keepers I would seriously get this.


----------

